# What's your coldness limit for skiing?



## swampwiz (Jan 29, 2010)

The howling wind chill for Friday is just too much for me.

I'm used to skiing at Copper  (CO), and I would refrain from skiing on a non-windy day, even if the sky were clear, if the high temp at the base did not get up to -5F.  I've skied colder, or about that temp with some flurries, and got some frostbite below my eyes (I wear sunglasses, no goggles, and a turtle.)

Of course there was that one super cold day at Aspen (CO) when the temp at the top of the gondola was -25F!  But at least I could warm up about half the time in the gondola.

There was another quite cold day - I believe was about -18C (~ 0F) - at Bivio (CH), an area that only had tow ropes, and my feet have never been colder since (had to go to the floor heated bar to put my raw feet on to warm back up every couple of runs!)


----------



## Angus (Jan 29, 2010)

I've posted this story here before, in January in the early '80's - minus double digits with a howling wind at sugarloaf. 4 or 5 runs frostbite everytime - this was from the bottom half of mountain. A couple of years ago, I went back and looked at the temperature data and the all-time low temperatures were set for the area during this period. I do think today's fabrics and accessories - face masks, etc. make cold and wind much more bearable. I skied at wildcat a few years ago and it was below zero across the mountain all day and the wind was blowing pretty good and I was comfortable.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 29, 2010)

The coldest I skied was at Burke back in the early 1990's. It was something insane with the wind....30-40 below? We all got frostbite on the first run. We decided to stay in the lodge a bit until the wind died down.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stowe in 1993. Air temp was -35! I skied all day. Young and stupid, but no frostbite. Took a break every few runs. Dont know if I would do that anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2010)

Coldest I ever went out was Stowe in 1995.  -35 at the top of the Quad, windchill of -80.  Only went up because there was a foot of fresh.  Don't know if I got frostbite or not, but my hands have never hurt so bad before or since from cold.

I'd say I draw the line now at temps of 5 below with no wind.  A day like today I would not be out there.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2010)

With no wind, I would say -20F.  The wind sucks.  Okemo last year in Feb. was -17F.  Growing up in NNY, I think I had plenty of -30 to -20F days.  Warp Daddy can attest to that.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 29, 2010)

NOAA forecast for Sugarbush tomorrow.  Time to put on another layer.....

Saturday: Partly sunny and cold, with a high near 6. Wind chill values as low as -25. North wind between 8 and 10 mph.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone remember New Years Day 2009?

I had to put my glove over any tiny holes between my facemask and goggles, otherwise it felt like a needle sticking into my face.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a race back in college at Mad River Glen where the wind chill factor was -80.  Just brutal.  As I get older I look forward more and more to those 35-45 degree days.  I could ski tonight as my son has a practice but as of this moment I think I'll pass.  Don't mean to sound like I'm becoming a wimp, but I'm becoming a wimp.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 29, 2010)

All depends on the wind for me. Skied at Stratton in the 90s when it was -25 or so, and that wasn't so bad. There was fresh snow too. But I also got frostbite at Stowe in the early 90s (on my ears) when it was around -5 but the windchill was something like -50.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

Puck it said:


> With no wind, I would say -20F.  The wind sucks.  Okemo last year in Feb. was -17F.  Growing up in NNY, I think I had plenty of -30 to -20F days.  Warp Daddy can attest to that.



4 sure Puck -- a 5-7 day stretch here -35 to -40 is fairly routine . Its always a VERY dry cold and your nostrils stick together 

I skied Tremblant one day about 5 yrs ago  - 75 F windchill  and -25 F  ambient temp at  the base. Beautifully sunny day , i skied trails there that day that i normally would avoid --a great day of skiing BUT we'd take 3/4 runs then come in for half hr to  get warm . We had every bit of cold weather gear on we owned ,


----------



## KevinF (Jan 29, 2010)

The coldest I have ever seen on a thermometer was -29F at Cannon a few  years ago.  I was just doing tram laps.  I never had the tram to myself, but it was usually only two or three other people.  The chairs were un-rideable.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't have a limit.  If I can get to the mountain, I'll ski a few runs.  A few years ago at K, I suffered through -35F.  That sucked, but there wasn't much in the way of lines.  I had to head in every 2-3 runs for a warm up.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I don't have a limit.  If I can get to the mountain, I'll ski a few runs.  A few years ago at K, I suffered through -35F.  That sucked, but there wasn't much in the way of lines.  I had to head in every 2-3 runs for a warm up.



Damn Root -- UR  a REAL North Country guy -- ur READY TO COME UP HERE AND JOIN THE REST OF USWOODCHUCKS  OR  AS SOME  CALL US   THE CARHART WEARIN , CAT HAT BRIGADE --ROFLMAO


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2010)

My buddy and I caught an early chair on the Killington Peak double back in the early 90s and the wind chill was around -50 or so. Worst part was the chair stopped for 15 minutes or so.  After that run down we spent the rest of the day over at Bear.

These days its not too bad for me. I have a slopeside condo at magic so on really cold days I can come back and warm up everytime I get too cold. I agree modern fabrics make it much more bearable. I think the coldest I skied this year was the Tuesday or Wednesday after Christmas and the widchill was clsoe to -20. The kdis and I satayed out for about 6 runs before needing a warm up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 29, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> My buddy and I caught an early chair on the Killington Peak double back in the early 90s and the wind chill was around -50 or so. Worst part was the chair stopped for 15 minutes or so.  After that run down we spent the rest of the day over at Bear.
> 
> These days its not too bad for me. I have a slopeside condo at magic so on really cold days I can come back and warm up everytime I get too cold. I agree modern fabrics make it much more bearable. I think the coldest I skied this year was the Tuesday or Wednesday after Christmas and the widchill was clsoe to -20. The kdis and I satayed out for about 6 runs before needing a warm up.


HA, I remember when the used to throw the wool blankets on top of you on that lift.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 29, 2010)

With my modified science-project AT(Dynafit) liners the toes have been doing pretty good, but my ugly BootGloves are simply incredible.  Have to be the biggest bump up in comfort.  My Hotronic 2.7Plus batteries seem gone..but *EDIT: I think may just need a re-charge..

$.01


----------



## Robbski (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll head to the mountain if the forecast is calling for 0 F ambient or higher.  I'll ski if it's -10 F or higher if I'm already there.  I don't worry a hell of a lot about wind chill because I make damn certain I'm covered head to toe in windproof clothing and wind chill is about bare flesh and wind permeable clothing (at least that's what the boys at the Mt. Washington Observatory say).  Of course if the wind is blowing enough to slow lifts, obscure vision or make tree limbs crash then it becomes part of the decision matrix.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> HA, I remember when the used to throw the wool blankets on top of you on that lift.



I remember that too but they didnt ahve them that day. Not sure when they stopped using them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 29, 2010)

I've done -30 in the past. Now I need to invest in heaters for my boots. My toes seem to have had too much exposure to the cold and freeze and get numb really fast. It was 10 last night at WA and I was toasty warm except for my toes.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> HA, I remember when the used to throw the wool blankets on top of you on that lift.




They used to hand them out on the Madonna I lift at Smugglers in the early 70's.  About 1/2 of them ended up in the trees on the return trip to the bottom.  There was one that was up in a tree for years and would get smaller and smaller each passing season.  It was gone the last time I was up there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JD (Jan 29, 2010)

Sunny and 20 below, I'll ski.  Much more then that, only if there was a bunch of easily accessible Pow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2010)

I skied -18F with wind once. I lasted 2 hours. Any colded than that, I probably won't bother.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 29, 2010)

20 above; teens with no wind.  Yeah, I'm a girl.  ;-)


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2010)

No real limit if I'm dressed appropriately


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 29, 2010)

billski said:


> No real limit if I'm dressed appropriately



Agreed to the point that it begins to severely restrict movement. For being as snug as a bug in a rug, I think my current gear maxed out instant (the moment you step outside / 1 run) failures are:

Mittens with liners (double gloved) = -20
Jacket / torso (5 layers and shell) = -35
Pants / legs (4 layers and pants)= -40
Boots w/ boot gloves = -20, maybe -25
Helmet / head (1 layer / liner) = -40

This is spacesuit level clothing. Each additional layer detracts from the enjoyment factor by a proportional amount. Yet I do agree, too cold is only a question of the gear. Hunting proves this more than skiing (i.e. sitting dead still for hours not burning jack squat of glucose). I have hunted with enough gear to get into "Randy" territory - "Ralphy! Ralphy! I can't get up! I can't get up!" from A Christmas Story zone.


----------



## dmc (Jan 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> HA, I remember when the used to throw the wool blankets on top of you on that lift.



I remember skiing Stowe with my Dad in like 1982(?) and they gave us blankets on the single chair..   It was my first big mountain ski experience...  I was actually scared shi*less..


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg said:


> I skied -18F with wind once. I lasted 2 hours. Any colded than that, I probably won't bother.



i skied Tremblant back in the 80's with my brother and it was similar conditions. do 4 runs warm up.. do 4 runs done.. fuck that wind... cold is not so bad but i hate the wind. the lift was a joke.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 30, 2010)

Cold cold cold! We got Dummerston around 7PM last night and the wind was whipping. Wind chill advisory...-20 IIRC?  Can't even imagine what it was @ the mountain. 

We took the day off from skiing. Air temp was -0 this AM. Currently in Keene where its a balmy 9F. We'll hit the mountain tomorrow. Should be in the teens.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 30, 2010)

-40 is about the limit. Whether you get there by temps or temp + wind chill. 

IMO cross country, backcountry or earned turns is the way to go at those temps, as you are most helpless when riding the lifts.  Especially if they stop.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 30, 2010)

When I pee in the woods and it freezes before hitting the ground.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 30, 2010)

Back in the early 80s it was -30 at Killington summit and something like -15 at the base. They said windchill was -50 to -60 at the summit. This was when they had the chair, I think it was a double from the base lodge. I think we were only able to do one run then we'd go in to thaw out, then back out again. I remember our car was one of the few that started at our Hotel.
I was in College back then , no way I'd do that again, I took today off.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't worry about my ski gears. I have an automatic. :smash:


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

I think about zero degrees Kelvin is about the limit for me.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry for the story, but here it goes.  Prior to learning how to ride a board I walked to school and it was the coldest modern day temp for our town......34 below, no wind, usually to get that cold you can't have wind.  I walked cuz I wanted the extra 1/2 hour of sleep and in turn missed the bus.  Real genius I was......  This was around 92 or 93 in Maine.  I walked to school in a small winter cap, jeans, tshirt, ND Starter jacket and sneakers, luckily I had gloves to cover my ears and wool socks on.  On top of that we had about 3 feet of snow on the ground.  During that night it sounded like star wars, we lived next to the river and the ice was expanding/contracting making awesome sounds.

Back to Skiing and Boarding........coldest mountain day was in 95 or 96 at Big Squaw Mountain on the shores of Moosehead Lake, it was 25-30 below at the base with 50-60+ miles an hour winds at the top.  I think they said it was about 80 below with wind.

The scariest part was the lift ride, old double, not the cold.

Nothing like being young and dumb!


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Sorry for the story, but here it goes.  Prior to learning how to ride a board I walked to school and it was the coldest modern day temp for our town......34 below, no wind, usually to get that cold you can't have wind.  I walked cuz I wanted the extra 1/2 hour of sleep and in turn missed the bus.  Real genius I was......  This was around 92 or 93 in Maine.  I walked to school in a small winter cap, jeans, tshirt, ND Starter jacket and sneakers, luckily I had gloves to cover my ears and wool socks on.  On top of that we had about 3 feet of snow on the ground.  During that night it sounded like star wars, we lived next to the river and the ice was expanding/contracting making awesome sounds.
> 
> Back to Skiing and Boarding........coldest mountain day was in 95 or 96 at Big Squaw Mountain on the shores of Moosehead Lake, it was 25-30 below at the base with 50-60+ miles an hour winds at the top.  I think they said it was about 80 below with wind.
> 
> ...



Did you die?
Or similarly suffer the wrath of Mom?
:lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know what my limit is but last year I skied at Jay and it was -35F. Or, at least it was -35F because that's as low the thermometer in the lodge would go. I was day-tripping that day and there was no way in hell I wasn't going to ski until last chair after the 4 hour drive. Anyway, I basically skied the woods to get out of the wind and cold. My breath froze solid on my gaiter which was on top of my neoprene facemask which was on top of the balaclava. I was lapping the Jet when the lifty at the bottom told me to come into the shed to warm up. Turns out I was the only one on the hill. Took last chair and I was spent. Money and driving time well spent.

My feet were too numb to drive back so I grabbed a burger to thaw out. Kicked off the boots and my feet were white and my left toe bed was turning black. I eventually lost the nail. Would I do it again? Having the Jay glades all to myself -- Yes.


----------



## faceplant (Feb 1, 2010)

around 10-12 years ago it was minus 20 at hunter, or so the ticket booth lady said
...or was it 25?
whatever- defintely 20s
didn't seem to bad as i recall

Stowe in the mid 80s- it was when the Giants won- 87?
owner of the bunk house i stayed at said it was minus 38
no wind so i didnt care, we skied
there was a temp inversion- top of mansfield was not as cold as base

6 weeks ago at Kmart it was minus 8 at top
50 mph winds at least up there
dam that wind went right through me
gave me white spots on my cheeks
man that was cold

yesterday at belleayre minus 5 when i got there
no wind- downright balmy
hehe


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 1, 2010)

Lots of folks chiming in with specific temperatures or "depends on the wind". And while I agree that the wind hurts more than the cold itself, for me it has more to do with conditions. There isn't much I won't tolerate for boot deep untracked even if it means going inside to warm up every other run. But I don't think I could stomach single digits for hard pack groomers or below zero for general natural snow packed powder.

I skied this past Saturday and only went inside for a bathroom stop and lunch. Going fast in between the trees on the groomers hurt any exposed skin. Otherwise, zero degrees is a fine temperature for skiing and below zero is not too shabby if the conditions warrant the exercise in masochism.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 2, 2010)

I hate when  your nose hairs freeze up


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 2, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I hate when  your nose hairs freeze up



That is one of my pet peeves of riding....that and having to go inside for and EDA (emergency dump attack).   Really ruins any momentum you have going.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 2, 2010)

riv, I hear ya. But, as the quintessential day-tripper/weekend warrior, I take what I can get. Being a masochist helps. It's in my DNA: we're not happy unless we're suffering.=)


----------



## x10003q (Feb 3, 2010)

dmc said:


> I remember skiing Stowe with my Dad in like 1982(?) and they gave us blankets on the single chair..   It was my first big mountain ski experience...  I was actually scared shi*less..


DMC,
It was so funny to read your post.
I was on winter break from college and spent 2 weeks at Stowe in 1982. It was 3 poncho cold to ride the double and single chairs. We put 2 over our heads to cover our bodies and wrapped the 3rd around the head. The time frame also includes the 1-10-82 NFL Freezer Bowl which was SD at Cinci for the 1981 AFC Championship Game. It was -9 with a wind chill that was -37°F (calculated as -59°F  using the now outdated wind chill formula in place at the time). We had a friend playing in the game. Amazingly with all the alcohol fueled bad behavior nobody got frostbite. We mostly skied in jeans and CB jackets.

The coldest temp I ever saw was -44°F at the October Country Inn at night near Killington 1977. I took the battery out of our station wagon (as did ever one else staying there)and brought it indoors. The next morning I went out to install the battery and it was about -30°F and I was all bundled up. By the time I was done the sun came out and the temp went up to about -15°F and I had stripped down to a sweater because I was sweating from manuvering the 60 pound battery and the 15° rise in temp. That day at Killington there was no wind and the temp got up to -5°F and I was warm.

I will still ski in the extreme cold but with kids the equation changes.


----------



## swampwiz (Feb 3, 2010)

x10003q said:


> The coldest temp I ever saw was -44°F at the October Country Inn at night near Killington 1977. I took the battery out of our station wagon (as did ever one else staying there)and brought it indoors. The next morning I went out to install the battery and it was about -30°F and I was all bundled up ...



That story has got me wondering.  I was in Gunnison, CO in December (a valley notorious for the coldest temperature in the lower 48, even colder than Montana or North Dakota sometimes!) and for a few days, the temperature would get down to about -15F.  I was having some problems starting my car, and obviously it was due to the cold.  I've never thought that folks would take the battery out for the super cold days, but it makes sense!  That's got to be a real pain in the azz to fiddle around with putting the battery back in at those temps!


----------



## x10003q (Feb 3, 2010)

swampwiz said:


> That story has got me wondering.  I was in Gunnison, CO in December (a valley notorious for the coldest temperature in the lower 48, even colder than Montana or North Dakota sometimes!) and for a few days, the temperature would get down to about -15F.  I was having some problems starting my car, and obviously it was due to the cold.  I've never thought that folks would take the battery out for the super cold days, but it makes sense!  That's got to be a real pain in the azz to fiddle around with putting the battery back in at those temps!



It was a pain. I took the battery out as soon as we got back from skiing and it was already about 5F. It was one of those clear nights and thermometer just kept getting lower and lower. The next morning the car started right up once I put the battery back in. It was no fun trying to install the battery with leather ski gloves on. :smash:


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Lots of folks chiming in with specific temperatures or "depends on the wind". And while I agree that the wind hurts more than the cold itself, for me it has more to do with conditions. There isn't much I won't tolerate for boot deep untracked even if it means going inside to warm up every other run. But I don't think I could stomach single digits for hard pack groomers or below zero for general natural snow packed powder.
> 
> I skied this past Saturday and only went inside for a bathroom stop and lunch. Going fast in between the trees on the groomers hurt any exposed skin. Otherwise, zero degrees is a fine temperature for skiing and below zero is not too shabby if the conditions warrant the exercise in masochism.



I take no pleasure in wide open runs, skiing mach schnell on an uber-cold day.  Well, maybe 12+ of pow could lure me...
I'd much rather get beat up in the trees, work up a sweat, shielded from the winds.

Regarding blankets - it seemed they stopped using them once they put seat padding over the slats.


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

x10003q said:


> It was a pain. I took the battery out as soon as we got back from skiing and it was already about 5F. It was one of those clear nights and thermometer just kept getting lower and lower. The next morning the car started right up once I put the battery back in. It was no fun trying to install the battery with leather ski gloves on. :smash:



Most people I know/knew just stuck the old oil pan heater in and that was enough.  I suppose if your battery was on its last legs it might be necessary.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 3, 2010)

Seen some crazy low temps during my college days in upstate NY but haven't really reached the limit of what I can withstand yet! Nothing like when the actual temp on the C temp scale meets the same temp on the F scale!


----------



## bosrocker51 (Feb 7, 2010)

Years ago, way back when I patrolled, I went to Cannon with some guys from the patrol It was -2 at the bottom, -15 and 30+MPH winds at the top. It was brutal, and I would NOT do it again. My feet were so cold I was afraid I would get frostbite, but luckily didn't get it.


----------



## bosrocker51 (Feb 7, 2010)

I skied at Cannon years ago and it was -2 at the base, -15 and 30+MPH winds at the top. I was really afraid my toes would get frostbite, but luckily I did not get frostbite... I would Never ski in that kind of cold again unless I had a spacesuit on.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 11, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> I skied Tremblant one day about 5 yrs ago  - 75 F windchill  and -25 F  ambient temp at  the base. Beautifully sunny day , i skied trails there that day that i normally would avoid --a great day of skiing BUT we'd take 3/4 runs then come in for half hr to  get warm . We had every bit of cold weather gear on we owned ,



i remember that year. i took my family up to tremblant for a week during the president's week. one day it was -40. my wife and i took a run and went straight to the summit lodge for a cup of irish coffee. your nostrills start to freeze. my contacts started to freeze. nowadays, i think -20 or so would be my limit.


----------



## crank (Feb 11, 2010)

-25 for me at the top of MT Ellen.  The lift ride was the hard part.  Spent the afternoon skiing the lower mountain where is was only -15 or so.  I was up for the week and it was cold all week.  Typical January in VT.  My battery wasn't the greatest and I would go out driving for a half hour or so around midnight so that the car would start in the AM.


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I hate when  your nose hairs freeze up



It was too damn hot skiing in mass today.  Must have been 32


----------

